# Where is BearFootFarm?



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Been awhile since he posted, hope he's alright.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I was asking someone else that this morning.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing. I know he's something but still ok in my book....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I was think the same thing yesterday.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeez maybe I should stop blocking his posts?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Probably sick in bed throwing up every 15 minutes.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I do my best to ignore him So it makes it hard to miss him. 
But I don’t wish him ill.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If a bear falls in the forest, does anybody know?

Seriously, I hope he's well, warm and happy.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

hope all is well with BFF


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know. I'll bet 5 bucks American that he googled more questions than anyone on earth, including Kim Jung Un.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

krackin said:


> I don't know. I'll bet 5 bucks American that he googled more questions than anyone on earth, including Kim Jung Un.



I will not take that bet.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> Are you trying to beat him?


Do you mean that in the sense of becoming more ignored or using a bat or pick handle?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

He's old and has serious health problems.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Clem said:


> He's old and has serious health problems.


Is that why he's so cranky? I find him difficult to get along with even though I agree with him more often than not.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I did not know that about Barefoot. I hope he recovers fully and quickly.



Clem said:


> He's old and has serious health problems.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Biff is just a contrary old cob who discovered internet search. Unfortunately he doesn't understand other old cobs discovered the same thing. Then there are we young bucks that knew that 30 years ago. We built it.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

krackin said:


> ..........We built it.


You know Al?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Skamp said:


> You know Al?


Yup. Jim Bob, Betti Lu, (George) and the neighbors chickens.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, BearFootFarm is one of the most interesting and intelligent member at HT. I hope to see him soon.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> IMHO, BearFootFarm is one of the most interesting and intelligent member at HT. I hope to see him soon.


I wouldn't disagree with you regarding his being interesting and intelligent, he just seems excessively contrary at times. I think about half of my annoyance is that he reminds me of my dad.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

boy am I glad you said that. I have always thought he was! ~Georgia


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> boy am I glad you said that. I have always thought he was! ~Georgia


You didn't specify to what you are responding. You have always thought he was interesting and intelligent or always thought he sounds like my dad? 

Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was replying to CF. we posted at the same time I guess.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> IMHO, BearFootFarm is one of the most interesting and intelligent member at HT. I hope to see him soon.


I completely agree. I actually quite value his opinion and insight. 

I thought I saw him reply to something a couple days ago.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> I was replying to CF. we posted at the same time I guess.


I figured as much, but I did enjoy some laughter at the ambiguity.

Seriously, I hope all is well with him whatever is distracting him for the time being.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> *Are you trying to beat him*?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Clem said:


> Takes a while to drink enough to understand drunk talk


Do you suppose this is the reason I couldn't understand a word from the guy I was going to offer to try to pull out of the ditch a while ago?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If you don't have something civil to offer, it might be a good idea to offer nothing. BFF has been with us a very long time and while each of us has debated with him at some point, he's a great person and I hope we see him back soon.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Last time he posted was a week ago, on a Sunday afternoon. Something is wrong.

I Googled his farm name and see an address/phone number... I hope that one of his longtime pals here will give him or his wife a call soon and let him know we are thinking of him and hoping that he is alright. 

(Because I don't really "know" him all that well, I didn't want to creep them out by calling him, myself.)

.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

CajunSunshine said:


> Last time he posted was a week ago, on a Sunday afternoon. Something is wrong.
> 
> I Googled his farm name and see an address/phone number... I hope that one of his longtime pals here will give him or his wife a call soon and let him know we are thinking of him and hoping that he is alright.
> 
> ...


Let us know when you hear something....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

CajunSunshine said:


> Last time he posted was a week ago, on a Sunday afternoon. Something is wrong.
> 
> I Googled his farm name and see an address/phone number... I hope that one of his longtime pals here will give him or his wife a call soon and let him know we are thinking of him and hoping that he is alright.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't jump the gun so fast. It's only been a week. Give the guy some privacy.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

As I mentioned in my post, I would not call him because I don't really "know" him. (That would be a job for one of his pals to do at their discretion of course.)

Ha ha! One week to a normal poster = a month Bear-time. He is the most prolific poster on the board (what, about 10-20 posts a day?)


.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

CajunSunshine said:


> As I mentioned in my post, I would not call him because I don't really "know" him. (That would be a job for one of his pals to do at their discretion of course.)
> 
> Ha ha! One week to a normal poster = a month Bear-time. He is the most prolific poster on the board (what, about 10-20 posts a day?)
> 
> ...


I knew you wouldn't call him, I just didn't want anyone else to get the idea to.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with someone calling. It only takes minutes for something bad to happen. Checking in is what homesteaders and neighbors do. It would hurt nothing and no one.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I see nothing wrong with someone calling. It only takes minutes for something bad to happen. Checking in is what homesteaders and neighbors do. It would hurt nothing and no one.


Well, maybe, HT should have a special alert pop-up for members who haven't checked in within the past week.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> Well, maybe, HT should have a special alert pop-up for members who haven't checked in within the past week.


Given the number of registered members compared with the number of people we actually see post, I would imagine that could be one very busy pop-up box!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

More compelling evidence that the forum moderators are not neutral.



wr said:


> If you don't have something civil to offer, it might be a good idea to offer nothing. BFF has been with us a very long time and while each of us has debated with him at some point, he's a great person and I hope we see him back soon.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> More compelling evidence that the forum moderators are not neutral.


It's not a neutrality issue, personal attacks violate HT rules. If you can find something in the rules about allowing personal attacks of specific members, I'll be glad to reverse my position.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Well, maybe, HT should have a special alert pop-up for members who haven't checked in within the past week.


You can call them "deacons". 

geo


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Well, maybe, HT should have a special alert pop-up for members who haven't checked in within the past week.


I don't know if our software does such a thing but I can check. It always concerns me when consistent members don't follow their usual pattern.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> More compelling evidence that the forum moderators are not neutral.


Perhaps you are under the impression that our mods here are robots, and not actual human beings?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

wr said:


> It's not a neutrality issue, personal attacks violate HT rules. If you can find something in the rules about allowing personal attacks of specific members, I'll be glad to reverse my position.


Generally the moderators delete those posts.......I have not seen any posts on this thread deleted for any reason.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Perhaps you are under the impression that our mods here are robots, and not actual human beings?


So........Not at all. You just said that not me. They are human, and as such they are not neutral.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

wr said:


> If you don't have something civil to offer, it might be a good idea to offer nothing. BFF has been with us a very long time and while each of us has debated with him at some point, he's a great person and I hope we see him back soon.


There is nothing in this post that makes any reference to personal attacks of a member.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> There is nothing in this post that makes any reference to personal attacks of a member.


I did not see her reference any particular post even though several were put downs of BFF.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I did not see her reference any particular post *even though several were put downs* of BFF.


For example which ones......???

Could this post of yours to which I am responding be considered a "PUT DOWN"......??? You think not and I think it could be interpreted that way.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> For example which ones......???
> 
> Could this post of yours to which I am responding be considered a "PUT DOWN"......??? You think not and I think it could be interpreted that way.


You need me to point out the put downs or explain to you what is a put down? Are you upset people are worried about BFF or that a moderator asked for posters to be nicer?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> For example which ones......???
> 
> Could this post of yours to which I am responding be considered a "PUT DOWN"......??? You think not and I think it could be interpreted that way.


I just scrolled back through the first two pages, found a bunch of deleted posts. Most likely those involved put downs or comment about them. WR does a great job, doesn't play favorites. For what it's worth, with it being winter, sub zero temps, snow and ice all over the country, I'm pretty concerned about a lot of our members.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Hopefully, BFF is just fine. It maybe nothing more than a computer outage. I truly don't comprehend any negative comments about his posting style with his sudden unexplained absence. We all rub someone the wrong way and I certainly don't hold ill will towards people over internet forum disagreements. I am not sure why anyone else would either......but, I am a dinosaur.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Are you upset people are worried about BFF or that a moderator asked for posters to be nicer?


No.........I think it is normal for a gang to be concerned about their leader. It is fine and it is normal group behavior. It would be nice if said moderator, gave equal time to asking BFF to be nice to posters outside his group.

This forum is controlled by a fairly small, but tight group and some moderators. It is reasonable to predict that they are the cause of the continue deterioration of forum quality. At some point all that will remain for this forum is that group and those moderators who protect them.

When a group runs out of perceived advisories it then turns onto its self, again totally normal group behavior. Group dynamics is an interesting study. I have mostly done it with Alaska Wolves.

Also totally normal that if someone outside the group stands-up to their leader, they circle to protect their leader.

It is telling that this type of thread on this forum is all that remains of tangible substance, nearly all of the threads on this forum have for many months been pure shallow "Fluff".


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Taking the opportunity to put down a bunch of moderators and members all because people are concerned for a fellow member is weird choice. Hope your day gets better.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet he is just taking a crap break.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Clem said:


> He's old and has serious health problems.


How do you know ?
As in do you have personal knowledge or are you guessing ?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe he's out buying fencing--that many posts and no wire?...... 

geo


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha! That's a good one Geo!

It just occurred to me that a thread with BFF's name can cause a ruckus even when he is not here! 

I wondered if he may have the flu or something? His last day's postings were kinda sparse. 


.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Taking the opportunity to *put down* a bunch of moderators and members all because people are concerned for a fellow member is weird choice. Hope your day gets better.


What you perceive as a so called,* "Put Down"..........*I see as being honest and telling the truth. Do you fear the truth.....??? The truth will set a person free......that is unless they are attached to bondage.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> What you perceive as a so called,* "Put Down"..........*I see as being honest and telling the truth. Do you fear the truth.....???


I don't fear the truth and I bang heads with BFF all the time. I just don't need to take every opportunity to profess any dislike I might have. Especially in a thread where concern for his well being is the subject. Maybe you should start a thread just for that purpose if you feel the need to continue on that subject.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Talking about someone that's not around to defend their self is kinda chicken poop


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Talking about someone that's not around to defend their self is kinda chicken poop


What about those that aren't here, even when they are around?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

painterswife said:


> I don't fear the truth and I bang heads with BFF all the time. I just don't need to take every opportunity to profess any dislike I might have. Especially in a thread where concern for his well being is the subject. Maybe you should start a thread just for that purpose if you feel the need to continue on that subject.


Isn’t that against the rules ?
As i understand it you can post a thread about how wonderful someone is but not about how bad they are. 
I suspect it’s why WR seems biased in this case. Saying good things about BFF is totally within the rules but any reply saying he isn’t is a personal attack that the rules prohibit.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Isn’t that against the rules ?
> As i understand it you can post a thread about how wonderful someone is but not about how bad they are.
> I suspect it’s why WR seems biased in this case. Saying good things about BFF is totally within the rules but any reply saying he isn’t is a personal attack that the rules prohibit.


I think that is why they are trying to sneak them into this thread. Several threads recently were started as attacks against BFF. They all got deleted.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> Talking about someone that's not around to defend their self is kinda chicken poop


Would that be the same as person “B” talking about person “A” who doesn’t reply to person “B”?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Isn’t that against the rules ?
> As i understand it you can post a thread about how wonderful someone is but not about how bad they are.
> I suspect it’s why WR seems biased in this case. Saying good things about BFF is totally within the rules but any reply saying he isn’t is a personal attack that the rules prohibit.



You seem really triggered this morning


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

FYI he was last on another forum on January 7 mid-day.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

That was also the last day he posted here, too.


.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am in the process of reaching out to them. I hope to have an response today.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I am in the process of reaching out to them. I hope to have an response today.


I emailed yesterday morning and got no response. So, you're probably going to have to call.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Rationalization is a powerful human emotion. I go to a bunch of horse auctions. If you ask someone afterwards, "How were prices?" and their reply is "Prices are way down." you can be sure they were selling. If they say prices are were high, they were likely intending to buy. Human nature.
With that in mind, I'd always felt moderators were slow to address violations against those I oppose, but quick to reign me in, because my opinions opposed theirs. Now today it looks like people think BFF gets preferable treatment. Since he and I often agree, it shocked me to hear that some think a moderator sided with BFF.
A true measure of a fair moderator is when they offend everyone equally.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> You seem really triggered this morning


 Because I defended WR ?
I simply think she was doing her job within the rules of the forum.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

It is called "COVERT" censorship.



AmericanStand said:


> Isn’t that against the rules ?
> As i understand it you can post a thread about how wonderful someone is but not about how bad they are.
> I suspect it’s why WR seems biased in this case. Saying good things about BFF is totally within the rules but any reply saying he isn’t is a personal attack that the rules prohibit.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> It is called "COVERT" censorship.


Perhaps, but it is also considered fair and reasonable moderation of a discussion forum. The rules apply equally to all of us. I do not envy WRs job of keeping this section of the board cleaned up and running smooth, I have a fairly easy section to monitor and it's enough trouble. How tough can it be to simply be nice?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

A moderator explained to me one time that while I did not like what he had to say or the way in which he says it or the attitude that he uses while saying it barefoot farm manages to dance on the razors edge of acceptability. 
And that was pretty much it. It’s not a some total game it’s a matter of each post being barely acceptable not quite breaking the rules.
It’s like a speed limit you can drive 55 forever and never get a ticket


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The internet is a far and wide landscape. Within that landscape are many gatherings and some chose one group at a time, some choose to participate in many groups and folks frequently change their gathering site of choice.

Some choose to leave a site with dramatic flourish and some just stop participating and quietly exit.

Apparently BFF has made the choice to relocate to another site quietly.

Where else on the internet landscape members choose to interact is not of concern to we mods tasked with monitoring posted content here. In monitoring content and taking moderation action when required, we do so after a review discussion and perform the moderation as transparently as we can without reducing the respect accorded to all participants on site.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Shrek said:


> The internet is a far and wide landscape. Within that landscape are many gatherings and some chose one group at a time, some choose to participate in many groups and folks frequently change their gathering site of choice.
> 
> Some choose to leave a site with dramatic flourish and some just stop participating and quietly exit.
> 
> ...


Do you know this or are you just speculating? 
Could be he just has problems with his internet. He’s been having issues with it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just heard from BFF.
He’s having problems with his internet, AOL, a bunch of things went wrong in their house and getting back online was at the bottom of the importance list.
He says he appreciates the concern and will be back when he gets the computer carp sorted out.
Not dead, sick, in jail or drunk so we can all stop celebrating.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am glad to hear he is well.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Lisa!!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I was betting on a long bender, myself.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> I just heard from BFF.
> He’s having problems with his internet, AOL, a bunch of things went wrong in their house and getting back online was at the bottom of the importance list.
> He says he appreciates the concern and will be back when he gets the computer carp sorted out.
> Not dead, sick, in jail or drunk so we can all stop celebrating.


Good job Lisa! So glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Lisa, thanks for making the effort and reporting back.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody still got any of those old free minute AOL discs that used to flood mailboxes we can send to him to help him out?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up....Glad to hear it isn't something serious.

Y'all were starting to sound like relatives, .....at the family reunion discussing the crazy uncle that didn't show up...
You have to attend those in self defence. 

I like good news


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

haypoint said:


> A true measure of a fair moderator is when they offend everyone equally.


if you haven't been properly offended please take a number, we will get to you as soon as possible.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I am glad this thread has a happy ending.

ha ha... It looks like everyone discussing the crazy uncle at the family reunion are all happy and smiling now. Some, like me, are glad that he didn't croak or something; others will probably enjoy the break.


.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If he was using AOL, there is no telling what type of issues he is experiencing since Verizon has acquired that service and Yahoo.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

CajunSunshine said:


> I am glad this thread has a happy ending
> .


How do you figure it’s a happy ending ?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Cause we ain't got to take up for a condolence card.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> How do you figure it’s a happy ending ?


Easy! Like this:



CajunSunshine said:


> Some, like me, are glad that he didn't croak or something; others will probably enjoy the break.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> How do you figure it’s a happy ending ?


Now that is funny......hahahaha


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

For all concerned, he's back on the board today.

The reports of his demise have apparently been exaggerated.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Clem said:


> Cause we ain't got to take up for a condolence card.


 Aw yes good point.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't know AOL was still a thing. Now I feel kinda dumb.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow. On so many levels. Wish I had my secret decoder ring.


----------

